# please help!! Ifor williams tack packs or anything similar question??



## melxvengeance (19 October 2011)

Now that I've got the box I'm thinking I'll need a tack pack. I've heard a lot of bad reviews about them but I really don't have anywhere else to put my tack - my dad will be pulling the trailer with his van, can't get the back door open with the trailer hitched and his sidedoor has shelves built in so you can't get into the back via that way. plus saddles would get bashed around in the van as it's big and nowhere to put them on. So i'm thinking the only thing really is a tack pack, my bro suggested getting a few folding saddle racks and fixing them to the front but I can't have something fixed in case I'm taking the 2 boys  (plus Teiko my mini shetland show gelding) to a show next year, he's tiny so he can stand in the front bit quite happily!! What do people think of them? I know they're pretty expensive, I've seen them on ebay going for like £100 but that's been down south so obviously it's far too big to post. Will I get one from my local ifor williams dealer?? Is there anything else on the market that is similar and cheaper? Open to suggestions really


----------



## wellwisher (19 October 2011)

Bump....interesting!


----------



## tallyho! (19 October 2011)

I have one, they are £215 to buy new. So if you think you need one I would go from ebay.


----------



## HollyB66 (19 October 2011)

I was lucky, I bought my trailer from Ebay and it came with a tack pack and a grille. It's brilliant once you get the hang of getting your saddle in just right and squeezing the bridles round the side. There is room for hats, numnahs, whips etc too. Also, like a wheelie bin, once you've got the hang of maneouvering it, it's quite mobile too.

Wouldn't be without mine now. If you can't get one off Ebay near to you, I'm sure your local Ifor Williams dealer would get one in for you. Bit pricey new, but sounds like you need one!


----------



## melxvengeance (19 October 2011)

Oh my god, £215 new?! Are you joking? If that's true then there is NO way I'm buying one new...£100 for one is a bit of a stretch never mind 215!! They're just a bit of plastic really, how can they justify putting that price tag on them?

Looks like I'll need to be creative!


----------



## HollyB66 (19 October 2011)

I've just looked on Preloved to see if there were any, there were a lot of 'wanted tack packs'. I guess you could always put your own 'wanted' ad on there, you might get lucky.


----------



## tallyho! (19 October 2011)

Dunno.... demand versus supply!!!


----------



## melxvengeance (19 October 2011)

I have found a 2 saddle rack that will hook on, I have an ifor williams 2 year old HB506 that has a bar at the front, the saddle rack will hook onto this easily so this looks like a very good alternative and is only £10 from robinsons!


----------



## becca1305 (19 October 2011)

^^ Good solution if you have a way to securely fix the saddles on and put saddle covers on to protect from scratches.

I have a tack trunk cant for the life of me remember the make, its slightly bigger than the IW ones with a lift up lid for storing bits and a mirror, its a godsend! I once didnt do the door up properly and when we arrived my saddle was on the floor thankfully in the other half of the trailer to the horse, my dad is the gentlest driver ever when pulling trailer so dont just think they will stay put! I can imagine the cost of a 2nd hand locker is much cheaper than replacing 1 or 2 saddles plus the danger to the horse if they got under their hooves.

I attach my tack trunk to the metal bar at front using a trailer elastic bungee tie (that was too short for tieing the horses to reach their hay) and despite being an improvisation works really well and very easy. 

If you can get a cheap tack locker I would, I love mine  (am upgrading to lorry due within 2 wks so wont need it any more! shall miss it it made my life so much easier!). When taking one horse I can fit all my kit and their kit for eventing in it aside from water which is so handy and if taking 2 horses it will take all their kit and mine goes in the car.

Hope whatever you pick works


----------



## smiffyimp (19 October 2011)

theres one on ebay at the mo - £125


----------



## Lucinda_x (19 October 2011)

I know of one for sale for £100 but it's all the way in Devon!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (19 October 2011)

I've used one before and once you've got the trick off putting saddles in and bridles around it as someone else said, you can fit a fair bit in!! I really liked it very easy to wheel around, alot cheaper than some of the posh tack lockers!!!! Also very useful if you do any overnights shows etc.


----------



## dixie (19 October 2011)

I have a swing out saddle rack that takes two saddles and sits nicely inside the trailer.  When unclipped it swings to the outside of the front of the trailer, so its easier to get the horses out.  

I can't for the life of me remember who I got this off but I'll try and find the leaflet and let you know & maybe find a photo if I have one.


----------



## Daytona (19 October 2011)

There a pain in the ass..!! I hate them.


----------



## meesha (19 October 2011)

wonder if you could put something on the outside of the trailer at the front but you would need someone handy to make a clamp for it to go on front of trailer.  Or get an equitrek I have one and all my kit lives in front - it has hangers - saddle/bridle rack and small seat plus plenty of storage and tack locker on outside (great for water and grooming kit).  Mine is a space treka M - I think its great but the finish on them isnt the best (although had no probs with mine) - it cost me less than 4k


----------



## melxvengeance (20 October 2011)

oh no meesha just bought this trailer at the weekend and stumped up £3k for it so it's to last me the rest of my life!! haha

I think the removable saddle rack is the best best, still paying off loan for the trailer and trying to do it as quickly as possible so don't want to fork out when I don't have to (having 6 ponies and currently unemployed isn't helping either!! lol) so can go the £10 for the hooked saddle rack. i have saddle covers to cover them up, and can buy some of those bungee cords with hooks on end to wrap round saddles to try and secure them a bit, I think that should do the trick. they're not mega bucks anyway...wintec that i paid £75 for on ebay and a close contact SJ/XC saddle that i paid...wait for it...£35 for!! it's just so I have something to put my saddles on so I can take my boys to the beach! bridles can go in the front of the van with me, that's no probs.

I have used tack packs before, this summer we borrowed a trailer from a friend who said we could keep it at our place as long as we want it (he doesn't use it) and it has a tack pack so used it whenever going anywhere. however it didn't have partitions so can only take one of my horses, so no use, hence why the new trailer!

off to a few horsey shops in my area tomorrow to see if i can get the saddle rack, i can get it from robinsons website but then need to pay the postage and wait a few days..i'm far too impatient for that lol. 

god I've rambled on...


----------



## NeilM (20 October 2011)

I use a 140 litre wheely bin, and bungee it inside the nose of my HB505. I'll admit I don't keep tack in it, but there is plenty of room. 

Mine has all the other junk like a jack and first aid kit, travel boots and rug (when not in use) my BP, my OH's BP, and all the other 'travel stuff'.

You can get them in different colours, and I put a prancing horse sticker on the outside, to make sure that if I leave it outside the trailer (very rarely do this), no one will actually uses it as a bin!

I can leave it in place, and it does not restrict getting the ponies out, who are 14.2 and 14.3, so not mini's.

They cost about £60 and you can get them almost anywhere.


----------



## millitiger (20 October 2011)

I looked into them and all of the bad reviews put me off.

I am buying an outdoor storage box instead to fit in the nose of my Ifor and will be using that.


----------

